# Central VA - 8 month old, black&tan female



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

"Chloe" is a lively, small female who loves training and loves human attention. She is OK with cats and small dogs, is a bit insecure with bigger dogs, but once she gets to know them, she really enjoys playing with them. She also has lived with kids for the last 3 months and really enjoyed them (I wouldn't recommend her for toddlers, but for dog-wise kids who are over the toddler age, she should do well.)










She was originally bought by an elderly couple, but she was too active for them, so they consulted some behaviorists and she ended up in my hands to re-home her. (She's not from my breeding; I just offered to help out.)

I found her a good home, but that didn't work out because she does not do well when left alone in a crate. (She's fine crated when people or other dogs around, but seems to panic when all alone.) So, they started leaving her out of the crate--and she would get into the trash and was otherwise destructive. They said she was just about perfect when they were home, but too destructive when they left her for any amount of time (3+ hours).

I got her back last week--she's spayed and up to date on all medical care. She's about 45 pounds right now, and I think she will mature under 55 pounds. She has AKC papers that will go with her.

She would do great with someone who wanted to do agility with her--lively, fast, easy to motivate, and very physically self-confident. She's also the type of dog who looks to her person when she is a bit nervous--so she gives more focus and looks to her handler for guidance. She is food motivated and also loves to play ball.

See her gallery for more pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/100619446956993754435/RescueChloe


----------



## Walserj (Jan 31, 2013)

Where are you located? How can I contact you to get more information?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm near Barboursville, VA. Email me at giblaut at gmail.com

Christine


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a pretty girl! Thank you for saving her


----------

